# Smile CA1516CL Treiber



## leppodrops (5. Januar 2004)

Hi! Habe zwei Smile CA1516CL an zwei Dell Optiplex PI/120 und war mit 16 Bit Farbtiefe bei 800X600 sowie H=36 kHz plus V=60 Hz wegen der Uralt-Technik immer zufrieden. Habe jetzt Suse-Linux 8.2 auf einen PC installiert und dabei H=56 kHz plus V=85 Hz "gefunden". Lichtjahre besseres Bild! Darauf versuchte ich für den WIN98SE Rechner einen Smile Treiber zu finden. Gerate aber immer - obwohl obiger Bildschirm angezeigt wird - an den inf-Treiber des Smile CA/CB1414VL. Bin damit auch schon bei H=46 Khz plus V=76 Hz, aber das Interesse ist erwacht. Wer kann einen Tip geben?


----------

